# Help with an awful breeder & poorly puppy



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi am new to this site, so was wondering of anyone has been in a similar situation to what i am or had experience similar.

I bought a pedigree female beagle 7 days ago from a breeder on *pets4home.co.uk* but within 3 days of having the puppy, her health has gone seriously down hill.

The breeder refuses to get in touch, answer phone calls, texts etc and has even turned the phone off.

I have since found another advert from the same seller for another breed of dog they are selling on the same web site, but on a different mobile now. I called them and they were shocked that i had tracked them down to this new number. Not interested in the dogs well being, didn't even ask how she is. Said would call me back, and guess what....nothing.

The dog is riddled with worms, that are tearing her apart from the inside out. She was apparently wormed on the 12th Sep, but expelling live worms in vomit and poo.

She is currently in the vet hospital racking up bills which is currently £1,000 and increasing daily. It doesn't look good for her survival hopes at all. She passed about 250mls of pure blood from her bottom while we were there this morning.

This breeder is a Kennel Registered breeder, is there anything that can be done as they have no after sales concern for the family or for the health of the poor puppy.

This is heart breaking and it makes me sick that this family are breading dogs for financial gain with no care for the health and well being of the animal. I am probably not the first family to fall foul of this breeder and probably wont be the last!

I believe it should be stopped immediately as it brings the good name of everyone they are connected with into disrepute.

I just don't know where to turn now - a very concerned animal lover and father of two very upset children.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated - thank you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Their registered with the kennel club?!? You sure? If so I would defo report them to the kennel club.
Was the Mother on the premises when you visited? Had the parents been health checked at all? 
Hope your puppy pulls through though, must be heart breaking x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel very bad for you, I really do, and for the poor little puppy. Unfortunately, there is not much legally to be done but there are a few things you can try. Firstly, the Trading Standards Office. Ring them and tell them all about it, they may be able to get the breeder to refund you or at least pay the vet bills. Secondly is to inform the Kennel Club if this person is on their list of recommended breeders.

You might also find it worthwhile to notify the Beagle Breed Club, if only so they can warn others. 

At least your pup is getting the treatment she needs and I do so hope she recovers. Did you get any free insurance with the puppy that you can claim from? Good breeders always give four weeks free insurance, but this lot don't sound the type.

I am sending my prayers to your poor little pup and wishes for her recovery.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

This sounds a bit like a puppy farm to me as most responsible K.C. breeders would be of help and would have given you 6 weeks insurance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

I am so sorry about your wee puppy and am sending healing vibes.

Is the breeder kennel club registered or council registered if either then contact them and make a complaint. 

It does sound sadly like you bought your darling pup from a BAck yard breeder and if so and they aren't registered you may not have any recourse.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Im so sorry about your poorly puppy.

Does sound o me like a puppy farm. What was the name of the place if you dont mind me asking as there are others with similar situations.

Keep everything crossed for your little one.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I do hope you puppy will be OK, sounds awful the poor little thing.

Finger crossed that she'll soon be home with you.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry you are having this awful situation to deal with and with the children so upset as well. Can only agree with the actions suggested by others. My son bought a staffie pup 10 years ago as he couldn't bear to leave her where she was ( housed in a wrecked car!!).She had lots of probs and she is very fit now and looks half her age. Hope all turns out as you would want for you and your pup.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

spenc1975 said:


> This breeder is a Kennel Registered breeder, is there anything that can be done as they have no after sales concern for the family or for the health of the poor puppy.
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated - thank you.


I am not sure what you mean by the breeding being a Kennel Registered Breeder? If the breeder is a member of the ABS of the KC then you do have some redress as you can report them to the KC (get your vet to submit a report as well).

Upsetting though this is it underlines the need to complete a great deal of research prior to purchasing a puppy.

Do you know if the breeding stock were health checked for the conditions known in Beagles?

Did the puppy come with KC registration Certificate, 6 weeks insurance, dates of when womed and if inoculated etc?

The best place to start looking for a suitable puppy from health tested breeding stock is the relevant breed club.

Members have to adhere to codes of ethics/conduct which are more stringent than the KC require.

You can report these breeders to the

KC
Trading Standards
Beagle Association
Local Council (not all breeders are required to have a licence)

Hopefully your dog will pull through, however depending on what is found it may affect future insurance that you take out. Although hopefully the breeder provided you with cover for 6 weeks?

http://beagleassociation.org.uk/#/beagle-health/4560357246


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

The dog was registered with Kennel Registration - Pedigree Papers for dogs & puppies and had certificates of Pedigree in hand.

Thank you for the advice on Trading Standards and the Beagle club, i will certainly do this ASAP.

I now know that we have been duped naively into the situation that we are now in, and it is my own fault for not checking more throughly - kicking myself stupid now. Poor puppy, went to see her this morning and she passed about half a cup of blood from her bottom it was heart breaking to say the least.

She was such a lively dog, nipping, fighting, sniffing about, and seeing her today like she was, it was horrific. I am fuming that people can act like this with little regard to the animal or families they end up with, sickened.

I am not sure what to do now, the week ahead will be telling, if she makes it will be another thing, but my god i intend on doing all i can to get her there and to ensure other families are not affected like mine has been.

Gutted to say the least. Thank you all for your kind words and advice, it does show that there are some decent people out there that love their animals.

Thank you all. Fingers crossed and prayers needed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

spenc1975 said:


> The dog was registered with Kennel Registration - Pedigree Papers for dogs & puppies and had certificates of Pedigree in hand.


unfortunately that is not the kennel club website which is here;
The home for dog owners and those working with dogs - The Kennel Club

sites such as the link you gave above are more times than most used by unscrupulous breeders and puppy farmers.
i hope your poor pup makes it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i'm so sorry , hopefully the vet can save her .

I have to say I have never heard of the link you have posted


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> i'm so sorry , hopefully the vet can save her .
> 
> I have to say I have never heard of the link you have posted


think they are linked to another well know dog registration company in manchester


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

spenc1975 said:


> Hi am new to this site, so was wondering of anyone has been in a similar situation to what i am or had experience similar.
> 
> I bought a pedigree female beagle 7 days ago from a breeder on *pets4home.co.uk* but within 3 days of having the puppy, her health has gone seriously down hill.
> 
> ...


I am very sorry you are having to go through this heartbreak, and I hope the vets can get her well.

When you say kennel registered breeder. Do you mean the kennel club? There are other registrations Dog Lovers Register being one of them, but it means nothing, any dog can be registered be it puppy or adult, you dont even need pedigree papers, might look impressive but means nothing at all.

If the breeder is a Kennel club assured breeder then they have to meet certain criteria and there is a procedure for complaints. Even if she is just Kennel club registered you could still make a complaint. How far this will get you though depends.

If the breeder is a member of the Beagle club then they too have a code of ethics and you could contact them perhaps
Code of Ethics

If the breeder breeds more then 5 litters per year they should be licencensed by the local council, but to check if they are you would need to speak to the council concerned. The local council dog warden may even be able to advise you if you contact them and inform them anyway.
If you think a breeder is breeding dogs illegally the local council should be your port of call anyway, there is also trading standards, this link to direct Gov about buying puppies should help you
Details for problems are further down
Buying a dog : Directgov - Home and community

Might be worth contacting Hope UK with the problems you are having too I believe they keep a data base on establishments.
What is Hope-UK


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers-as is your lovely puppy .
I hope with all my heart that she is able to make it through and come back to you.

The thought that people can treat any animal like that makes me sick to my stomach --financial gain is all that they care about .


Please keep us all informed about how she is-
You have joined a lovely forum where you will get loads of support and information-and comfort too-(I speak from experience.)

We are all here for you-we may never have gone through what you are going through but we all joined P.F because we love and respect our animals and hate cruelty and abuse.

Sending your "baby" loads of get well wishes-she certainly deserves them
Maureen


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

spenc1975 said:


> The dog was registered with Kennel Registration - Pedigree Papers for dogs & puppies and had certificates of Pedigree in hand.
> 
> Thank you for the advice on Trading Standards and the Beagle club, i will certainly do this ASAP.
> 
> ...


Just had a look at the link, its similar to the other "registration" site I mentioned in the earlier post, you can basically register anything, with or without full papers this is their terms and conditions. Or an excerpt from them.
Although I hadnt heard of this particular company as mentioned I knew several had sprung up.

Certificate of Pedigree / Applications
The issue of Certificates of Pedigree do not guarantee accuracy as it is based on details supplied to Kennel Registration by the applicant and certificates do not prove pedigree. All details must be provided by the breeder(s) / owner(s) and be accurate to the best of your knowledge. You must provide names of previously registered dogs where applicable. Any previously unregistered dogs (example; pets etc.) may be appointed club names valid with Kennel Registration only. You must either own the dog(s) or have permission from the owner to appoint / be appointed name(s). We hold not limitations to the number of times any name may be used; however, we will not accept obscene or offensive names or names which might infringe copyright laws. Registration is for pets only and not for show dogs. If you cannot provide 'Grand' / 'Great Grand' details etc. please leave relevant boxes blank and we will provide you with Breeder Registration certificates only. The information contained herein reflects information given to us 'Kennel Registration' ('The Club') by the breeder/owner. The club cannot be held responsible for any inaccuracies, errors or omissions.

Full T&Cs
Terms - Kennel Registration

As they also say this about health
Dear Customers,

I would like to thank all of our Kennel Registration members for the continued success and growth of our organisation.

I would like to give special praise to everyone involved in our Verified Pedigree Programme (VPP) for their dedication and commitment in producing such wonderfully healthy puppies, all of which are so incredibly beautiful.

I would especially like to take the opportunity to congratulate all of our breeders for their immense passion and love for the canine breed, without whom, the continuation of breeds with such strong, healthy bloodlines would surely diminish.

Health is an amazing triumph,

The Kennel Reg Team

Then maybe they need awake up call as well
About Us - Kennel Registration

Because their so called Kennel registration is not worth the paper its written on or WWW space in my personal opinion.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

So sorry that your lovely pup is suffering. I really hope she pulls through.

Just wondering if we can name and shame the 'breeder' here, in this thread, so that any other potential buyers can be warned.....?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I think as we hear of these so called 'registered' pups that a sticky should list all the organisations we're aware of that are scamming buyers. Unfortunately too late for those who come on here and they've already got a sick pup, but might help the few who browse first? 

Sickening that this is the second incident this weekend. So upsetting for the new owners and their families who've bought a puppy in good faith.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

These people will be interested in hearing about your experiences of buying a puppy who turned out to be ill.

http://paag.org.uk/


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't help with the legal side of things I'm afraid, but sending your wee pup lots of positive, healing thoughts. I do hope she rallies and comes out the other side


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have now contacted the http://paag.org.uk/ which is really helpful, thank you.

I will also contact the insurer tomorrow to see how much the breeder actually advised she was worth.

It is heart breaking, coz all i want is her to be home with the kids rolling around, like she was before Wed.

It makes me angry reading these posts to know i have been had, but that anger is also succeeded by the fact that there are so many nice people out there like the ones replying to these posts - thank you all, it really does mean a lot.

I have to phone the vet at 6pm for an update, holding out for a small miracle.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Please keep us updated, everyones rooting for the little one and the family
really hope she will be OK.

Your not alone see the below link from pet forums thats being going on for over 18mths about one place alone, things are hopefully moving though if you look at more recent posts

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/150454-new-puppy-diarrhea.html


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your little one being so ill. I do hope she pulls through bless her. I cant even imagine what you and your family are going through. 

I have just been reading another post about the two dogs siezed by police from a rescue because of how they look, but yet they let people like this exist and make the dogs and families lives a misery. It makes me so angry and sickened. :mad2:

I do hope you get the outcome you want with all this, sorry I cant help with any legalities. Good luck.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

No advice to give but hope your pup pulls through.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy it must be heart breaking for all of you's.

I just wanted to say we got Our Oscar from a rescue center & he was the same as your pup riddled with worms & fleas he was that bad it made him anemic plus they said he was 8 wks old but our vets thought more 5wks. He was that weak he couldn't stand up after lots of intravenous antibiotics i sat up with him for 3 nights and fed him diyorolite(sp) through a syringe every two hours. I'm pleased to say he pulled through. 
Sadley we had to have him pts on Wed due to old age but we had nearly 15 years of pure love from him.
Sometimes pups are stronger than you think & i do hope the little one does pull through. x 
Please do everything in your power to stop these money grabbers from breeding again. Good luck.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck with that phone call. I know how you feel, you want to call to find out how she is yet you're scared to in case it's bad news!

Because they haven't called you there hope that she is stable - hope so for all of you as well as the poor baby. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, how terrible  I really really hope your pup pulls through, fingers crossed!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Can i just ask after you brought the pup home did you take it to the vets?If you didn't then the breeder could argue the point that the puppy was in perfect health.Obviously if they are not answering the phone and refusing to take your calls then i'd like to say they have a guilty consience but i seriously doubt it.It puts the rest of us that take pride and alot of care in our breeding practises in a bad light.Some of us do care.
For what it is worth i am sorry this has been done to you and i really hope your puppy makes it.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gosh so sorry to hear this, really praying for your pup to pull through.

I must admit i think these registration things are not particularly worth the paper they are written on. At least with Kennelclub registration they give you a period of free insurance for the new owner, which can be a godsend because you can have problems with illness even from a fully reputable breeder. 

Without any form of insurance you really are relying on the goodwill of any breeder, and that is when you find out just how good they are, because very few when hit with news hitting their pocket will take any responsibility!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I have nothing helpful to add with regards to legal advice but just wanted to say welcome to the forum and so sorry that it is under such horrible circumstances. I am so sorry that you and your family have been put through this. I really hope your poor little pup pulls through and that you get some good news later. 
It makes me so angry that people can treat animals as just money making machines with no care or thought for their well being at all.

Keeping everything crossed hear for you, keep us updated


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

This is the second sad story i have read in the last few minutes regarding buying puppies that have been poorly. I really pray that this one has a happy ending.

I also add in the defence of some of the selling sites, we have the most wonderful dog from one as a puppy and he came KC reg with free insurance, training and boarding back up if we wanted it and no issues at all, so not all people that advertise are awful.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have no advice, so much good things have been said here already. But I wanted to say that I am thinking of you and truly hope your phone call was good news. If it wasn't then keep talking to us, we're all here to listen and help.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry about your puppy and all the worry you are having....taking a puppy home and settling it into the family should be such happy times but this must be a nightmare for your family.

I have no idea why any breeder would sell a puppy without insurance. Petplan provide free insurance for 4 weeks when a puppy leaves.....if the puppy is KC reg then the KC provide 4 weeks free insurance. 

New puppy owners should ensure they have this imo because an awful lot of trust is placed on the breeder when money is handed over and...as this awful excuse of a breeder has confirmed...some breeders are vile and just want money

Sending healing vibes to your puppy......


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks for the kind words. Yes i booked her into the vet on the Fri but had to take her in on the Wed (3 days after bringing her home). She was so bouncy etc, you would never believe that in 24hrs she could go so far down hill.

Called the Vet, she is walking around a little since we visited this morning - prior she hadnt moved. She is still passing blood in tho and has not eaten. they are going to attempt to put some phosrous (or how ever you spell it) into her drip and try ingesting her with some foods.

I have to call again in the AM.


again, thanks for the welcome to the forum, and to be quite honest i am shocked at all the support out there, it really has warmed me to my core.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Continuing to send healing vibes to puppy and supportive ones to you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your puppy, i hope with all my heart the treatment works and the poor little mite makes it x

as for the breeder! well i'd probably be banned if i expressed what i feel about them


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hope this poor baby pulls through. Welcome to the forum, it's a great place for support.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum i wish it had been under happier circumstances. Sending very best wishes for your pups full and swift recovery. 

Sadly there are so many unscrupulous breeders and many many people caught up in the excitement of adding a puppy to their household forget to do the necessary research.

I hope the morning call brings good news.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

How awful. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly and I have paws and fingers crossed for you and your pup. Look after yourself, it's a lot to go through. Take heart that your wee one is in a good place and good for you on thinking of how to deal with these breeders.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

spenc1975 said:


> thanks for the kind words. Yes i booked her into the vet on the Fri but had to take her in on the Wed (3 days after bringing her home). She was so bouncy etc, you would never believe that in 24hrs she could go so far down hill.
> 
> Called the Vet, she is walking around a little since we visited this morning - prior she hadnt moved. She is still passing blood in tho and has not eaten. they are going to attempt to put some phosrous (or how ever you spell it) into her drip and try ingesting her with some foods.
> 
> ...


Really hope the morning brings better news and there have been some improvements. At least shes walking around now, which is some improvement in the right direction hopefully, sounds like shes a little fighter bless her.


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks ever so much, fingers crossed the night brings better news


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, keeping my fingers crossed for good news in the morning  x


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your puppy. I hope today you have better news.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

How is puppy today?


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Have been thinking of you. Know how I am if my boy is off colour and that not in such distressing circumstances. Hope a night of treatment has helped the little one.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wondering if there's any news on the little one? x


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope we get some positive new todays, thinking of you and pup x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hope you have some good news today OP.

These disgusting places need to be stopped & the greedy people who run them should be prosecuted for animal cruelty


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hoping your little one is improving today. Bless her she has gone through enough in such a short while, glad you have her though otherwise what would have happened if she were still with that awful breeder?

Fingers and paws crossed for her here. xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope you have some good news from the vets.


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your puppy  I hope you get good news today.

It does sound like a puppy farm, one of their giveaways is that they only list mobile numbers. Quite often they have different mobile numbers for different breeds of dog they're selling.

You could also report the breeder to Puppy Love, they are a group for educating people about puppy farms and campaigning for their closure. Home They do fantastic work.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

what an awful situation for you to be in! I suppose its just the nasty side of me - but i would spam the breeders name, and post your situation all over facebook and twitter for others to be put off going to her and hopefully she will stop breeding!

sending lots of healing thoughts for your poorly pup and the bigest fingers and paws crossed that the pup pulls through!!!


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Im hoping and praying this poor little baby is on the mend


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checked in for any news, hope she is OK


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Just makes me so cross that people can behave like this with such a tiny life and it doesn't take much to keep the baby healthy, just time and some care ...oh I forgot that also costs money which these people do not like to spend as it will eat in to their profits after all a bottle of panacur for the pups costs soooooo very much doesn't it?

I hope your baby is OK today


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Hoping no news is good news.


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all, just back from visiting Daisy.

She looks a little better than where she was yesterday, no runs or anything like that coming out of her. Sniffing around a little and moving about.

Looking very sad (as expected), but the vet said she couldn't have got lower than she did yesterday so today is an improvement.

On the flip side though, she isn't eating, losing lots and lots of weight, so the next 24-48hrs is vital if she makes it - if she eats and keeps it down, she has a chance, if she doesn't, she will lose too much energy......She has to want to go on now i guess.

The Vet said she is improving, but still very precarious as she is very small. Her age is on her side, if she was 6 weeks, she wouldnt have got this far he said.

I and my family have been taken back by all the kind words on this site, and people interested in the well being of Daisy - totally amazed if i am honest, it has restored my faith a little in humans as a whole, so a MASSIVE thank you to you all.

I have posted some photos of Daisy prior to Thursday when it all started (hope they work on here).

Spence x


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> what an awful situation for you to be in! I suppose its just the nasty side of me - but i would spam the breeders name, and post your situation all over facebook and twitter for others to be put off going to her and hopefully she will stop breeding!
> 
> sending lots of healing thoughts for your poorly pup and the bigest fingers and paws crossed that the pup pulls through!!!


I understand this and will only cross this bridge once Daisy is sorted (one way or another), don't want to tempt fate by being mean.....just yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Great to hear she seems a wee brighter today, we are sending a ton of healing and munchie vibes to the wee darling in the hopes it kick starts her appetite. Sending you and your family continuing supportive vibes.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed for your wee pup. Bless xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad she seems brighter today, little steps but ones in the right direction at least, hope she starts to eat soon, bless her.

Do you know if the vets have tried her on liquivite at all, its usually very good
Its got a fare few dogs eating young and old.

Liquid food - Ideal for weaning kittens or puppies. Also appeals to the sick or older cat or dog


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh that's so good to hear she's picked up a bit, keeping everything crossed for a full recovery.
She is such a cutie & i love her name but then again i'm biased i have a basset called Daisy too :001_wub:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad to hear your little one is still fighting, we've been checking back all day 

I've got a Daisy too, I'd pack up some of her spare energy to send in your direction if I could 

Keep going little Daisy, we want to see you grow up x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats a bit more positive. Really hope she continues to improve and hurries up home to you. She's a real little beauty.


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Daisy is so adorable ... so glad to hear things are looking up


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Really hope things continue to improve. 

I know it's easy looking at things from outside. I know how much I've learned on this forum and forget how easy it is to be fooled by slick advertising. One of the things I may consider in your place, as the breeder is likely to be legally untouchable in terms of naming and shaming, is looking at the possibility of getting a story in the local paper. Doesn't have to name names (although that would be a bonus) just running as a warning story to hopefully help someone else avoid making the same mistake. Education is the only way to avoid incidents like this but reaching the people who need to know is difficult.

Regardless, best of luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

So pleased there has been a little improvement. Daisy is beautiful - what wonderful ears! Our first dog was a beagle and we bought from an ad. in the paper, we had no idea about what we should have done. Will be checkiing in tomorrow and hope she starts to drink nourishing fluid soon.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

She's a beautiful wee girlie!

Fingers crossed all goes well and you'll soon be on here asking how to control a rowdy pup!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

So relieved to hear that she's a little brighter today, keeping everything crossed that she keeps on fighting and makes a full recovery.

She's completely adorable by the way (not that I don't think that about all puppies!  )


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

spenc1975 said:


> Hi all, just back from visiting Daisy.
> 
> She looks a little better than where she was yesterday, no runs or anything like that coming out of her. Sniffing around a little and moving about.
> 
> ...


I've just caught up with your threat. Such a shame that you and your family are having to suffer this. I hope she continues to improve over the next few days.

One things for sure, once she gets that beagle appitite back there will be no stopping her! :thumbup:

She's beautiful by the way


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Those pics are lovely - brought tears to my eyes to think how poorly Daisy has been. Bless her and pray she will go from strength to strength in the next few days. Hugs to all of you too, I know how dreadful it is to see our 'little ones' poorly. xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Just caught up with this  what a nightmare for you and your poor family. I hope that Daisy continues to improve and goes from strength to strength - sending get well vibes and hoping she starts to eat soon, poor girl.

Come on Daisy we're all rooting for you xx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

She is one cutie pie!!! Aww i just wanna pick her up and squish her!

Glad to hear she is headed in the right direction even though its still early days!

Sneidng more healing amd munchie thoughts to Daisy! I truely hope she gets better.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so glad she's hanging in there. Such lovely pics. Sending lots of healing thoughts and positive wishes. I look forward to seeing her grow into her ears


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

So relieved to hear that there is some hope.

I do hope she continues to get stronger by the day and that you can have your baby back soon. 

More healing vibes on their way.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm glad she is starting to improve day by day, hopefully she is on the home stretch.

She is a wee cutie pie, such a sweet little pup. Lots of healing thoughts to her.


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all

Spent about 2hrs with Daisy in the vet tonight, and it now seems she has Parvo - devastated to say the least!

She is very depressed, sad looking and very lethargic - she couldn't even get up to walk over to me in the cage (i was told not to pick her up). 

She will have been in the vet longer than we have had by this coming Thu, so she doesn't even know me well now, so I am not even sure if the visits are helping her or not?

The vet is still hopeful that she can pull through the disease, and not yet at the pts stage, but they will advise when it is time. He said that he is going to put the puppy through hell to try and get her back to fitness. Iv also been told that the vet is fantastic, both from the staff and friends that have had dealings with him - i can only hope now.

It will be a week since the symptoms started this Thu, so the longer she can fight it the better i guess.

I just don't know what to think or feel now - its horrible, but i guess you all know the feeling being dog lovers.

It sucks to see a pup in so much pain, but she is still kicking (kind of) so its small hope that you have to grasp onto. 

Sorry it isn't a good review this time - very sad owner.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im really sorry to hear she has confirmed Parvo. Such a horrible diesease :-(

Really hope she pulls through and most importantly has no long term side effects or damage.

You say your vet will put her through hell to get her fit again I really really hope he does keep her best interests at heart if she is really really that poorly. - Sorry I know its horrible for me to say and I feel terrible saying it 

When I was at our vets on sat he told me about 3 pups they had put down who contracted Parvo - such a horrible condition :-( 

Poor little girl  keeping our fingers and paws crossed for you all x x x


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear your little Daisy is still struggling.

Can only send her more healing thoughts and hope she stays strong and keeps fighting. It sounds like she's in the right place to get the best chance.

Look after yourself too, and your family of course, all credit to you for sticking with her and giving her the treatment she needs 

Thinking of you all x


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

I know what you are saying but i think what he means is that if there is a fighting chance she can get through the disease he will do all he can for her. He said if it comes to it, he will advise if she is ready to be pts.

Thanks for the ever kind words all x


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

sorry to hear that they think it's parvo - but although it's a really bad disease it doesn't mean that there's no hope - I've heard of a few pups beating the odds and pulling through - and know a 2 yr old agility dog who had parvo as a pup and couldn't be fitter now.
Really hope your pup's one of the ones who make it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh goodness I was hoping this was a good post when I saw you had posted. Your poor little girl, so very young and such a devastating illness. 

Like everyone on here will agree you have been a star seeing her get the best treatment through this tough time and I so hope your devotion pays off. The vet sounds brill and hope he can work his 'magic' on sweet Daisy.

Sending lots of love and good wishes your way, I have known a pup who pulled through this illness and just hope Daisy is strong enough to hang in there for a while and gain some strength. 

Come on Daisy give it your best shot - we're all rooting for you baby girl. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so sorry, really hoping they can turn her around. Thinking of you all and the little one, devastating news after the bit better update of yesterday.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Poor you and poor Daisy. Keep fighting little pup...keep us posted.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

I am sorry, I only posted earlier today thinking that she was on the mend.

You must be so emotionally worn out, I dont know how you are coping, your heart must be in tatters. 

I honestly dont know what to say apart from I am sorry, but I hope she is a little fighter and pulls through for you. 

Thinking of your little girl, you and your family.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh bless her heart, im so sorry it's parvo, i just hope she can pull through this, poor little mite, she must sense you are her person even though it was a small time together, she knows she is loved so hopefully that will make her fight.

best wishes to you and your family and little daisy. xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh poor lovely and poor you. I wish there were magic wands x


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Come on Daisy, keep fighting baby girl x


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

pooh I was hoping she was improving, fingers crossed


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry to read this now, praying for a good outcome for her. I can not imagine the pain for you all.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Thinking of you Daisy , willing you to sink lose puppy teeth in and hang on tight.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hopefully she's a little fighter and will pull through.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Thinking of you all x


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh no that was not the news i was hoping to hear. :sad:
"Come on Daisy fight this"!
Sending lots of healing drool from Doogle & Daisy & hugs & kisses from us too x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Lots of positive healing thoughts for Dasiy and many hugs for you.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

Only just read through this thread, I have my fingers crossed little Daisy will pull through. 

So angry with the breeder, not even having the decency to answer your calls, they must have known something was wrong. If I had their email, I'd sign them up to every dodgy porn site and spammer possible.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Thinking of you and your family and hoping for good outcome for Daisy. :001_wub:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sending lots of healing wishes and vibes to Daisy. Bless her.

Big hugs for you and your family x

If you want to look at boosting her treatment with herbal..there is Parvaid.
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/heal_parvo.html

Not sure where you get it in the UK..so you would need to search internet.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Just read through all this  how sad 

Fingers and paws crossed here that she makes a good recovery and is feeling better very very soon


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your experience with this breeder and your poor puppy, i do hope he recovers, besides all the other advice you have been given you should report this breeder to th RSPCA ,
Did you see the mum and other pups,or did the breeder bring her to you,as breeders like this often dont want you to see their premises or how the dogs live etc
All good wishes for the puppy 
Its easy to blame yourself, but we put our trust in people sometimes,as we expect them to be like us,and have the same morals and values, 
Sadly some turn out not to be,


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your experience with this breeder and your poor puppy, i do hope he recovers, besides all the other advice you have been given you should report this breeder to th RSPCA ,
> Did you see the mum and other pups,or did the breeder bring her to you,as breeders like this often dont want you to see their premises or how the dogs live etc
> All good wishes for the puppy
> Its easy to blame yourself, but we put our trust in people sometimes,as we expect them to be like us,and have the same morals and values,
> Sadly some turn out not to be,


Something else which occurs to me is that chances are other people who bought from that breeder are going through the same thing. It's unlikely that Daisy was the only sick puppy they sold.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Poor poorly Daisy  The very best thoughts to you and your sweet little pup - I hope she pulls through.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear she's so ill.Sending positive thoughts and healing vibes for her.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry, i said he instead of she, i really think you can take legal action,as a few years ago i bought 2 kittens which turned out to have cat flu, 
I rang trading standards and consumer protection, 
I had to have the kittens treated at the vets,and the advice given to me was conact the owner giving them 14 to reply, if no response then 7 days or you will take it further ,and also sue for the vets bill as well as selling unhealthy kittens
The man said the same applies to animals as anything else you pay for,i knew someone else who took a breeder to court for the same thing,and was awarded costs for vet bill 
So it would be worth looking into
Hope that Daisy is improving ,poor little mite


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Forgot to say the breeder in my case took the kittens back and refunded my money ,after the threat of court action


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So so sorry to hear your news.
Bless you for all that you are doing for her.

We are all trying to share your pain and worry and hope so much that your little girl can get through this
.
Sending you a BIG HUG 
and sending Daisy loads of "keep fighting" wishes 
You are in my thoughts and the thoughts of so many of us on here
Maureen


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Keep checking and hoping Daisy is showing some small sign of improvement today. Lots of get well wishes and gentle kisses from all here for a special little lady, praying she is responding to treatment too.


----------



## HANNAHA (Sep 9, 2012)

Just read though this thread. I'm really sorry you are having this terrible experience.

I just wanted to tell you that our Rotti suffered from Parvo and made a full recovery, just so you know it can have a positive outcome. He lived to 9 which is a reasonable age for a Rotti.

I have my fingers crossed for you that she makes a full recovery and you get to bring her home very soon.

xx


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Any news today? We're all rooting for Daisy here, I do hope there's some improvement. Can't begin to express how I feel about the breeders


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Big hugs for Daisy and your family. You must be going through hell. I hope she pulls through. You said you weren't sure you visiting was helping as she hardly knows you. Keep visiting hun, she will be bonding with you, all be it slower than she would be at home xx


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all

Bit of a roller coaster of late, one day its positive, next its not, so apologies if it changes all the time.

Saw the Vet today, advised that she has actually moved around her cage, and even moved her bedding to get comfortable - something she hasnt done yet. She is even lying down as normal, which the vet says shows signs of a pup getting better, yesterday she was slumped in uncomfortable positions to say the least, but now feet under body etc!!! :thumbup:

Now he didn't want to give us false hope but he thinks she's pulling through the other side now as she's been ill 6days, so i guess every day helps - even said she's one strong pup. Even went as far to say she might be home next week - which i am not too sure about as she's still very weak, but i can only hope.

Guess what - the breeder got in touch, actually asking how she is (What??). Even asked if I could call him in the week with an update..hmmmmm? 

Call me cynical but i think he has been contacted by another family with the same situation (as apparently she is from a litter of 8), OR his own dogs have caught it? Before all he said was sort it with the insurance, but now he cares? What do you think? I9 have even spotted he selling another breed of dog, a pug-beagle. Smells of puppy farm to me even more.

Anyhow, good news (for today) is that i think she might just make it, so all the prayers and well wishes and positive vibes is helping (Iv even prayed) so thank you all.

Will update tomorrow, and thanks for being such lovely people!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

spenc1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bit of a roller coaster of late, one day its positive, next its not, so apologies if it changes all the time.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed you little one continues to improve xx


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wanted to send more positive vibes from us here, keeping fingers crossed for little Daisy  

Best wishes to your family and you too, can't imagine the turmoil of the past few days. 

So wishing for a happy ending to this thread


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Well that sounds more positive:thumbup: Hope she continues going the right way towards recovery.


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Sending lots of love to your pup and your family. Checking in all the time to see how she is doing xxx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

sounds more promising to me!!!

i hope she continues to go from strength to strength now. bless her heart.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

i have just sat and read this thread all the way through so heartbreaking  im so glad she is showing signs of improvement and hope and pray it continues  sending lots of vibes to little daisy bless her


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you all it means the world x


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad she is improving! She certainly does sound like a wee fighter! I have everything crossed she will continue to improve, and I so hope the update tomorrow is more good news


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Come on Daisy, you can do it you're a fighter. Get well soon and get back to your lovely family who are waiting for you xxx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

So pleased to hear that she seems to be improving. 

Come on Daisy, we're all rooting for you and can't wait to see pictures of you back at home where you belong and hearing about all the naughty beagle puppy things you're getting up to


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

So glad htere have been signs of improvement, even little glimmers like noticing she was uncomfortable are great signs. Send more very best wishes and Tink is sending Daisy some beagle bounce as she has plenty to spare


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooray, a little bit of good news 

C'mon Daisy, we're all rooting for you :thumbup:


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been following this thread and I'm so glad to hear Daisy seems to be improving! Fingers crossed it continues and she's home causing mischief soon!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So relieved the news is better again today.

Did you tell the breeder its suspected Parvo? if so no wonder he is panicking, parvo is spread from dog to dog contact usually via the oral/ faeces route, it can also be carried on clothing shoes and hands and transfered that way. 
Its a resistant virus to many things. So if you have told him it possible parvo
no wonder he will be worried if he has it on his property every single dog especially the puppies are at high risk.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay! Been checking in to hear some good news. Come on daisy. We three are rooting for you too. X


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Possitive news, we are keeping you all in our thoughts and continuing to send a ton of healing and supportive vibes.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Been nosing around the breeding section and totally missed this positive news - always last in line me! 

So happy that she's getting stronger, such a lil fighter eh? hope she just gets stronger by the minute and you hear the pitter patter of tiny paws in your house again soon. Hugs to everyone at home as well as your sweet girlie, what a trial it's been for all of you. xx

C'mon Daisy darling, show us what you're made of!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

How's your gorgeous girlie doing today? Hopefully still improving and on the right road to recovery x


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope things are still moving in the right direction. I know it will be scary having her home but she will have the best of attention from you and the vet is only a phone call away. Good ol' Daisy keep fighting.


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all

GOOD NEWS!!! Saw Daisy tonight and she walked out the cage and greeted me with a wag of the tail, a little sniff about and ate some chicken from my hand - her appetite is back (small, but back all the less). 

I could have cried, i really could have. She let me hold her for a bit, sniffed me, my arms, hair etc but taking an interest compared to non moving, head down.

She did get tired again shortly after, and made her way back to her bed, made herself comfortable and then went to sleep, so didn't want to disturb her and let her sleep. Two days on, she is a different dog 1000% and now i hope i can see light at the end of the tunnel.

Happy doesn't even explain it.

Thank you all, you have all been a great help to me, daisy and my family - means the world to me x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Best news all day!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome news. Keep it up daisy.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so pleased  what a little trooper 


Sending some well wishes and a bit more beagle bounce. You can certainly have the bit that stole my bra from the laundry, I was sorting into loads, and proceeded to canter around the house


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh bligh - that post brought tears to my eyes.  So very happy for you, Daisy especially and of course your family - what a fantastic vet too. Have been waiting for a post like that for ages and am over the moon for you. :thumbup:

Hugs and kisses to Daisy the little trooper from us here - all gentle ones of course!


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome news:thumbup:

I am so happy for you all, come on Daisy, keep fighting lil' girl.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Excellent news!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Best update ever! :thumbup:


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Aw that's such good news. Bless her little heart.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread and lovely to see your last post is such good news :thumbup:

She's fighter, and just gorgeous in those photo's.
Fingers crossed for this little girl.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Fantastic news 

It brought a tear to my eye reading your latest update, I'm so happy for you all.

I'm going away tomorrow so won't be on PF so am looking forward to coming back on in a weeks time and hearing that she's fighting fit and back home where she belongs :thumbup:

I'm afraid you are committed to this forum now, we need regular updates and PHOTOS of Daisy for the rest of her very long life


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

So so pleased, Keep us updated! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hev123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Get on to the kennel club but if have papers for your puppy they could be fake, you obviously know where they live as you picked your puppy up from them get in touch with the rspca and get them to go have a look save other dogs and puppies from suffering, hope your little one is on the mend.


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Fantastic news
> 
> It brought a tear to my eye reading your latest update, I'm so happy for you all.
> 
> ...


Trust me i will, i have it as one of my favourites now lol and will show pics hopefully of my little pup once shes home and on the mend x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Great news. Can't wait to see the pics of her back home.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

Just read this entire thread, I now have tears rolling down my face .. what an emotional rollacoaster its been for you & your family.

Sadly this is not the first story that I have heard like this . It sickens what people will do for money !

So glad that your wee girlie made it through, she's a wee fighter.

Looking forward to seeing the pics of the lovely Massie.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic news, so pleased for you ,daisy and family


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So so pleased, really hope she is well enough to come home very soon and you can really start to enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh great news, well done little Daisy, keep it up 

I hope in a few weeks she's running circles round the family


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

spenc1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!! Saw Daisy tonight and she walked out the cage and greeted me with a wag of the tail, a little sniff about and ate some chicken from my hand - her appetite is back (small, but back all the less).
> 
> ...


That is fantastic news I am so pleased for Daisy and all the family. She is deffinately a little fighter bless her.


----------



## LSherratt (Jan 27, 2012)

Amazing news; so happy for you and your family.

Bet you can't wait to take her home once she has fully recovered


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Woohoo! Three cheers for Daisy! :thumbup: so pleased to hear tonight's news.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww brilliant news, so pleased for you and your family. Definitely looks like you've got a tough little cookie there, it won't be long at this rate until she's back home with you all and then all the beagle mischief will start :lol:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Fantastic news- shes such a little fighter.
Fingers crossed she's home soon and causing trouble like a normal puppy.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im over the moon to read this fantastic news, bless little Daisy may she continue to go from strength to strength!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Been following Daisys story, so glad shes pulled through. Sending you and your family best wishes it must have been awful x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Bless little Daisy, It must have been awful what you have had to go through, so so pleased that she is getting better. Such a strong little girl you have there.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Such fantastic news! Keep fighting Daisy so you can be home with your new family ASAP!


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello all

I went and spent some time with Daisy this afternoon after work, she started making her puppy sounds when she saw me, all excited, it was first time in over a week - i am so chuffed its amazing how she has pulled round.

Ate a dish of chicken and then demanded to be held again so i could cuddle her, at which she fell asleep bless her.

Pics below, ignore my lovely apron lol - my tough pup xx

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend, hopefully she will be home middle of next week


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

She is made of strong stuff that daisy!!!!

what an adorable puppy! im so happy she is getting better now!


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

This is so amazing 

I am so glad she is getting there. :thumbup: 

These must be the most treasured pics for you and your family. (And all us PF'ers)

Hopefully when she gets home she will grow back into her ears, they look enormous. 

You do know that you are totally going to spoil this dog for the rest of her life dont you??


----------



## biggreys (May 12, 2012)

just seen this thread. Daisy is gorgeous and im so glad shes getting better, ur an amazing owner, just so sorry you had to go through this x


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

excellent news: Vet just called, thinks she can come home tomorrow!!! Got goose pimples.

Now i need TLC advice for a recovering puppy? I know I am on the right site now for this xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

That is wonderful news, shes such an adorable little girl, hope she can come home tomorrow where she belongs, looks like shes coping well considering all shes been through.

Hope you realise now though we are going to need regular updates and watch her grow up!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

spenc1975 said:


> excellent news: Vet just called, thinks she can come home tomorrow!!! Got goose pimples.
> 
> Now i need TLC advice for a recovering puppy? I know I am on the right site now for this xx


Woo, woo, fantastic.:thumbup:


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

That's amazing news! :thumbup:

I would say feed little and often, nice bland food, the vet may give you some pro kaolin probiotic to help her tummy recover, plenty of water and I would probably suggest someone sleeping downstairs with her so they can hear if she needs anything in the night! I've no experience of Parvo recovery so hopefully someone with experience can advise better! 

I'm so happy for you and your family and Daisy of course! I would say home with undivided attention and TLC is probably the best place for her and the vet is only a phone call away in there's anything you're worried about!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

WooHoo, I'm so happy for you. I'm sure you'll be apprehensive too, but she will come on very quickly. Pups are like kids make liars of us all by going from 0 - 60 in a few hours sometimes.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

That is brilliant news i have been following the thread but didnt know what to say and everyone else could say it better.Bet you cant wait to get her home for snuggles all day. The naughty puppy fun now begins


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

You are going to spoil her rotten and let her get away with everything! 

She's one very special little pup! :thumbup:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh yay :thumbup:
It's so great to hear!

She's certainly got spirit, she'll be causing chaos before you know it 

Looking forward to lots more happy pics


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

So glad to hear your news. Hopefully someone can give you some advice.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww so happy for Daisy, you & your family, you's must be thrilled & seems like you have a strong little girl there. x


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

Great news for Daisy! 

I've only just read this thread and the posts, what an ordeal you've been through!


Bless you both and I hope to see some wonderful pictures of Daisy (Maybe later today?!!)

SJ x


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

spenc1975 said:


> excellent news: Vet just called, thinks she can come home tomorrow!!! Got goose pimples.
> 
> Now i need TLC advice for a recovering puppy? I know I am on the right site now for this xx


What fantastic news!!! I am so sorry Daisy and your family had to go through this terrible ordeal though.


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Guess who's home????

Like the dog she was prior, apart from being very skinny at the moment.

Hope you like the pics - one tough pup:thumbup: x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

At last!! So happy for her and for you, what a fighter she is


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Those eyes are just :001_wub:

And finally, congratulations on your new puppy!

I hope the breeder gets whats coming 


SJ x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe Daisy is adorable :001_wub: just look at that lovely little baldie belly, that will need some tummy rubs when she gets home I bet, haven't met a pup who doesn't love them. 

Bless her she is such a toughie and she looks so well after all she's been through. I dread to think what would have happened to her if you hadn't bought her, all credit to you for standing by her. So pleased the news is good for all your sakes. xx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

wooohoooo!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: sooo glad se is home at last!!! its amazing how much a cuddle and kisses will do to lift spirits and im sure you are giving her plenty of those! - give her an extra 5 from me and mine


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely to see she is home, she will likely soon put the weight back on, apart from the weight loss she seems unfazed by it all bless her. Must be the name Daisy mines 14 1/2 yrs and tough as old boots


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hurrah!!! Logged on specially to see how she was doing. Delighted for you xxxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, those pictures brought a tear to my eyes! So pleased for such a happy outcome!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous  So glad she is home!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

So great to see a happy ending 

Hope you all have many years of fun together ahead.

:thumbup:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful news!!!

I had tears in my eyes seeing her at home, her life is really going to start now and she is such a tough cookie! 

Also a great vet you have there who got her through this too!

I'm so pleased for you all, now you can have the normal puppy worries!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

So pleased to see your wee angel is home. I hope it's plain sailing for you all from now on, healthwise at least. I'm sure she'll be up to all the usual puppy related havoc again in no time


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

aww shes so beautiful and my word what a fighter she is :thumbup: so happy for you that shes home excellent news


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

So glad she is better!! What great news and a little fighter she is!! All the best xxx


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

brilliant news, I'm so glad she's made it and is back home where she should be.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Awe i can't see the photos properly as i am on my phone. But tears to my eye too. Bless her and you for standing by her. Hope she brings you many years of joy. X


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely awesome news and fabulous pics, so glad she is home where she belongs :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww she's a gorgeous girlie (but I am biased ) So pleased she's home where she belongs, hope she's settling well and everyday she gets stronger.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I just thought I'd ask as i don't know if you have done so but please make sure everything is sterilized and clean just to be on the safe side! 

Hope she is being a good pup!


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Everything cleaned, bleached and sterile thanks.

Some latest pics from last night and this morning (being spoilt already).


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

spenc1975 said:


> Everything cleaned, bleached and sterile thanks.
> 
> Some latest pics from last night and this morning (being spoilt already).


Aw good!

What a sweetie she is, I think she is going to be spoiled rotten and she deserves it!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

What a fantastic update! This has made my day  I am so happy you have you gorgeous Daisy home now


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

So glad she is home, you have all got some serious catching up to do. 

Please keep us all posted on how she is doing.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I am sure you have been busy catching up but have been wondering how daisy is doing today.


----------



## WildDog (Oct 1, 2012)

What a cute girl! Thank you sooo much for helping her go through that hell that the goddamn ******* greeder made her go through. She is lucky that she has you, because you saved her life and spent a lot of money for her to recover, while a lot of other people wouldn't.


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all

Yup Daisy is getting on well, got her appetite back bless her and being spoilt rotten.

Compared to last week, its 1000000% better than where we were Tue. Shes a right little tyke tho lol

Spence


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

I never commented previously but i had been lurking, hoping for the best.

I am so pleased she is well, really am :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

spenc1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yup Daisy is getting on well, got her appetite back bless her and being spoilt rotten.
> 
> ...


What great news


----------



## spenc1975 (Sep 23, 2012)

So many nice and caring people on here from start to present, thank you one and all xx


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

It's wonderful to hear she's doing normal puppy things, no doubt driving you all nuts but happy and healthy.

Hope she continues to thrive 

Ooh dear, even tough old Muze is getting a bit bleary eyed


----------

